# Panfish BLOODBATH! ;>)



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Our Yesterday story,,,,,,,,,,,
2 of us went to one of our favorite lakes Yesterday around noon, & I gotta say, it was a BLOOD BATH! ;>)
A fish every cast, for 4-5 hrs.
There were already 2 guys there, guys that we knew,,,,,, so the 4 of us had to catch over 400 perch & crappies. Close to 100 keeper size fish went home. (no limit on PERCH!)
We were sitting on a 36" pipe, road crossing, with literally THOUSANDS of perch & crappies swimming up creek to get to a very small backwaters,,,,, PRE-SPAWN stuff. Some of those perch were Erie size & chuck full of eggs. BUT 75% of the fish were 4" to 7".

One guy was floating a white hair jig & 1 maggot.
Friend Joe was using my favorite Zebco 'Crappie Killer' rig with stick bobber & 1/2" piece of worm.
Friend 'Pigpen' was just putting 1 maggot on a small hook 16" under a slip float.
I was using a slip bobber rig with fatheads for cutbait. I cut each minnow into 1/4" pieces, & placed one piece at a time on the #6 hook,,, the tail piece worked best & caught the most fish!
I know for sure that I caught well over 100 fish,,,, With only 5 minnows!
*
SO, I just wonder,,,,, how many more backwater 'PIPES' are FULL of PRE-SPAWN fish right now???? 
& NO,,, I'm not allowed to say where!
Go find your own pipe! ;>)*


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen...haha.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

How deep would you say it was?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I know a pipe like that. It's a blast!!!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

ShadRap .. It definitely happened, did last year this time too! hmmm I can think a few other pipes that should be chopped full Might have to take a ride after work...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

bridges can be good too


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Love being in the right place at the right time when that muck bottom backwater frenzy starts. 
I have had that happen with pike a few times and that can be real fun!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

YepYourRight,,, It didn't happen! ;>)

Hey colonel,,, Yep, same place as last year,,,, the slabs & pigs will be coming up next week,,,
& I still got 3 dozen fatheads in my creek,,, can I join ya? ;>)
Bob's gotta WORK the rest of the week,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I wanna go


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Glad you found them


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

colonel594 said:


> ShadRap .. It definitely happened, did last year this time too! hmmm I can think a few other pipes that should be chopped full Might have to take a ride after work...


It was a joke.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds like a good time. Some fun catching for sure.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Interesting. Just read ana article in In-Fisherman about Fisheries guys in Wisconsin finding pike in roadside ditches and culverts slithering their way into these dackwaters to spawn!


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Interesting. Just read ana article in In-Fisherman about Fisheries guys in Wisconsin finding pike in roadside ditches and culverts slithering their way into these dackwaters to spawn!


That used to happen every Spring in the Peach Orchard's drainage ditches which emptied into a creek that connected to the back of East Harbor. Mind you, I am describing this happening in the Forty's when that whole area was full of orchards.
I can recall people using pitch forks to impale the pike and flip them onto land. I'm sure this took place prior to many of the OGF members even being born.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

mosquitopat said:


> View attachment 256624



Actually, it's HAPPENED every year for as long as I can remember!
I just can't get the perfect timing down,,,, EVERY YEAR!
BIG THANKS to all of 'MY' friends who share HOT TIPS! x0x0,,,,,,,,,,,

SO,,,,, me being a nice guy,,, the least I could do without pi$$'n off all my good friends, is giving you guys a heads-up, when that time is right! ;>)
NOW is the time,,,,
lmbo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh ya,,,, it's going on down the River too. Check those pipes.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

From a past PM conversation with you, I'm thinking I know which "pipe spot" you were at but your 'secret' is safe w/ me!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> That used to happen every Spring in the Peach Orchard's drainage ditches which emptied into a creek that connected to the back of East Harbor. Mind you, I am describing this happening in the Forty's when that whole area was full of orchards.
> I can recall people using pitch forks to impale the pike and flip them onto land. I'm sure this took place prior to many of the OGF members even being born.


Mid forties! Gee Ron, you're not THAT old!?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Mid forties! Gee Ron, you're not THAT old!?


Yep! 547 dog years


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> How deep would you say it was?



Sorry,,, I missed your question.
The pipe is about 36"d, I'd say,,,, & now with the high water, that's about 1' over the top,,,,, no more than 4'ow. 
We were setting our slip bobbers to 16"-24" to drift, & was just tapping the top of the crap that was on the bottom.

Last time, we notice some huge swirls on the surface,,,,, & thinking PIKE!?
Next time we go down, we're gonna catch some of those 3"-4" ers & float them a 1' down.

Here's a coupla pictures of my good friend, ( I think I posted them before????) & of some O River feeders where we like to play AFTER a high water event. 
lol,,,, 'Friend' only lives a mile away, & always fished the mouth of the Main feeder,,,, but this was the FEEDERS' FEEDER!
He just couldn't believe me,,,, I kinda DRUGG him there in disbelief! After 3 or 4 dinners, He totally believes me now! ;>)
NOTE the size & depth of these feeders,,,,, You just have to check them all out!

I have no idea why they are coming out SIDEWAYS!!? 


























Last fall, nice size perch,,,, One after another,,,, after another.
You just wouldn't BELIEVE where this fantastic place is,,,, so I won't bother to say,,,,,
check those backwaters. ;>)


----------

